# Piano pieces - what do you think



## mandiil (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi all,
Would really like to hear what you think about my piano suite
Le Désir de Coeur
Danse fixe
Nocturne

Thanks


----------



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

can you post it on youtube please? 

I would love to hear it and i'm sure more people would that way on yt!!


----------



## mandiil (Jun 27, 2014)

Hmm.. sorry didn't realize the Spotify links didn't work.
The first one is on youtube





The others is on iTunes, which I didn't link to since I didn't wanna come across as I was pushing anything.
https://itunes.apple.com/se/album/le-desir-de-coeur/id764608757?l=en


----------



## Bored (Sep 6, 2012)

I listened to the first piece on YouTube and I have to say it was really nice. Since I don't know if you're the pianist or the composer I'll just say the playing was professional and very well done. Good job to her. I also applaud the composer whoa wrote this song because it's a really nice piece. My advice for the composition would be subtle and personalized so I won't go into anything. The piece sounded alive and it was very flowy. There was a lot if passion I felt to be expressed in the song and that's what I got (thankfully). Anyways I like the melody, rhythm, the pianist, and the fact that it is on YouTube (Spotify doesn't work in Canada). Cheers!


----------



## mandiil (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you very much!
I'm the composer. The pianist is indeed really good, I can really recommend the pieces she interprets by Fanny Mendehlsson and Brahms on the same album.


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

You found a nice theme and the piece all flows really well. The only thing I would say is it would be lovely to have more of these kind of impassioned bits (like 3:14-3:20) or a longer more built up part like that. I don't want to sound too critical though, because it's a really lovely piece. 

Very nicely played by the pianist too!


----------

